# tv-karte



## redjeans0 (1. Februar 2003)

hi,
ich hab ne frage, 
ich will mir demnächste eine tv-karte anlegen

ich wollt nur wissen, ob mir jeamand sagen kann, wieviel das kostet, ich meine die interntkosten
und ob sich eine tv-karte mit verbedinung auszahlt?

muss ich die karte trotzdem mit einem kabel zum fernseher anschließen??

würd mich freuen, ne antwort zu bekommen

bye


----------



## El_Schubi (2. Februar 2003)

ähm bitte wie?

eine tv-karte verbindet man mit dem fernsehkabelanschluß oder sat-receiver. was willst du da mit internt =? internet?
eine tv-karte läßt einen den computer als fernseher nutzen, abgesehen von den rundfunkgebühren die du/eltern wahrscheinlich eh zahlen sind die einzigen laufenden kosten die anfallen.


----------



## redjeans0 (2. Februar 2003)

achso   
weil mir wurde mal gesagt, das man übers internet mit einer tv-karte fernsehen kann
also is das nicht der fall

ich würde nur noch gerne wissen, ob sie eine fernbedingung auszahlt oder nicht?


----------



## Comander_Keen (2. Februar 2003)

Das würde ich mal von deinen raumeigenschaften und von deinem monitor abhänig machen. Mit einem 15'oder 17' würde ich zb. nich 5m entfernt im sessel fernsehn... also teste das mal aus.

greetz 3k!


----------



## redjeans0 (2. Februar 2003)

naja, ich hab ein 19'
und ich wollt vom bett aus,
aber ich mein, funkt des auch so richtig wenn
des ganze unter dem tisch is?
und ob man mit der fernbedinung 
auch zB laut und leise schalten kann, oder nur von 
kanal zu kanal??


----------



## El_Schubi (2. Februar 2003)

für die fernbedienung kriegst du normal nen extra infrarotempfänger den du z.b. am monitor befestigen kannst.


----------

